# My greenhouse plant



## sandman (Jul 13, 2006)

I wasn't planning on growing any,but I came across a couple of seeds.This is the one that grew.I planted it around the end of April.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 13, 2006)

sandman said:
			
		

> I wasn't planning on growing any,but I came across a couple of seeds.This is the one that grew.I planted it around the end of April.


Man! Good looking plant. You can take a cutting from that plant and put it in 12/12 light to sex it. In about 10 or so days, it'll show sex for you. Kinda like my first wife. No, really!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Looking nice and healthy sandman. Not bad for something your wern't planning on growing.  *


----------



## rockydog (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice looking plant. I wish I had an areas to do an outdoor grow. Keep the pics coming


----------



## sandman (Jul 17, 2006)

Some updated pics of my plant.I planted the seed around the beginning of May.that's how I get 11 weeks from seed to now.I hope these are female preflowers!Let me know what you think!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 17, 2006)

sandman said:
			
		

> Some updated pics of my plant.I planted the seed around the beginning of May.that's how I get 11 weeks from seed to now.I hope these are female preflowers!Let me know what you think!


*Congrats sandman you have yourself a female plant.   Can't wait to see that lady full of buds. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 17, 2006)

she looks great!!!!  congrats on the lady


----------



## sandman (Jul 24, 2006)

Beginning of week 13 from seed.She is exactly 3ft tall now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 25, 2006)

She is looking nice and strong sandman. Whatever your doing keep doing it because she looks great.


----------



## sandman (Aug 16, 2006)

Well,my lady is at about week 16-17.She's grown a just over a foot since my last post.I moved it outside for the last month cause the weather has been good.Also I think it is getting better light for now,and it is getting too big for the greenhouse unless I put it on the floor which would be poor for light.So here is a couple pics...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 16, 2006)

That is one good looking lady...I wish I could grow outside.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 17, 2006)

rockin!


----------



## sandman (Sep 12, 2006)

Haven't posted for a bit.Here's some new picks of my plant.Maybe another 3 or 4 weeks to go?Let me know what you think!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

*Whats up sandman. May i say your lady is looking fantastic and i bet your counting the days down to harvest.   By the looks of her she's gonna give you a nice size cola on top. Great job man, great job.  *


----------

